# Como montar el disipador de calor para el lm317



## fabiansanabria (Jul 15, 2010)

Tengo mi fuente lista pero me falta entender como debo montar el disipador de calor para los 7 reguladores de voltaje, mi duda es la siguietne.

segun el datasheet estos reguladores de voltaje.







tienen dos out, uno en la patilla numero 2 y otro en la corona del integrado osea que no puedo pegar directamente con un tornillo en el agujero al difusor, debo poner un aislante?


en que modelo de circuito se utiliza el out de la corona del integrado?

muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 15, 2010)

Hechate una pasada por acá, para que mires como asilar el regulador del disipador.

....Efectivamente como dices, debes de aislarlo, se hace por seguridad.

Saludos.

PD: Utiliza el buscador o si no te enviaran a moderación


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jul 15, 2010)

Lo intente pero no lo encontre 10 puntos por su respuesta justa y apropiada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2010)

La oreja de fijación y Vout son la misma cosa, están internamente unidos, así que tienes 2 posibilidades:
Aíslas cada integrado con un "Niple" y una "Mica"
Ver el archivo adjunto 28467
Ver el archivo adjunto 2966
o conectas todo junto (Sin aislar entre si) y luego aíslas el disipador del chasis donde montarás la fuente.


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jul 15, 2010)

Gracias ahora esta mas claro, otra respuesta directa a mi pregunta toy feliz, el mundo si puede ser mejor


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola, yo necesito un disipador como el de la foto (http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_DaMBvOshlQ/Ts_Dp7-wDLI/AAAAAAAAAGU/0P5kK7e_pQA/s1600/DSC04893.JPG)

Es para un regulador lm337 y uno lm317, ¿a estos le tengo que aplicar pasta termica? ¿puede ser utilizada la de un ordenador no?

Me podríais enviar un link de ebay, por donde pueda ver sus precios? Es que yo busco en ebay "disipador lm337" o "disipador lm317" y no encuntro nada. ¿me podrías decir la palabra específca? En caso de no llamarse disipador


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 19, 2011)

disipador para encapsulado TO-220  seguramente asi si lo encontraras o un disipador generico donde puedas montar varios dispositivos


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

keysoy, ya sabemos que vivis en algun sitio, pero decinos en cual, por hay alguien te puede enviar un link o darte alguna idea de donde conseguirlo cerca de donde vivis.


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

upps, soy de España. Ahora lo cambio en mi perfil

hola "jaimepsantos" este me valdría, tanto para el lm337, como para el lm317?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/5x-Disipador...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4ab1f13334



Por cierto, MUCHAS GRACIAS

a todos los que me habeis ayudado hasta el momento


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 19, 2011)

Si claro que te funcionan son el mismo encapsulado ambos


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

jejejejejjejejjj Gracias!


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

Como servir te sirven, pero que corriente vas a manejar con esos reguladores? 
Hasta 1A podes y creo que hasta 1,5A pero bastante forzado.
Si no es para manejar mas de 1A pienso yo que están bien, nunca realice un calculo de disipadores.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 19, 2011)

igual solo manejan hasta 1A eso dice el datasheet, eso si tienen que estar bien disipados


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

Si eso lo se, pero creo haber leído en algún lado que pueden llegar a entregar 1,5A pero trabajando forzados y tienen que estar bien disipados.


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

Compre por error (me arrepiento mucho) un transformador de 2 amperios, pero mi idea era cojerme uno de 1 amperio, ya que utilizar circuitos de mas de un amperio es un poco burrada, al menos para un novato.

Nunca voy a utilizar mas de un amperio en mis circuitos a no ser, qeu ya entienda de ello bastante, mientras tanto si me dices que con un amperio los reguladores van a ir bien... Sin problemas

Respecto a "jaimepsantos", tu crees que el disipador este (http://www.ebay.es/itm/5x-Disipador...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4ab1f13334) me va a disipar bien todo.

Por cierto, tengo pasta térmica en casa. La compre para un ordenador


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

No te arrepientas por la compra que isiste, te aseguro que mas adelante lo vas a usar y bastante y no te vas a arrepentir en esos momentos. Ademas es mejor que sea de un poquito mas de corriente (no en exceso) para que trabaje relajado y no forzado. Si esos disipadores van a ir bien si no vas a manejar mas de 1A.


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

Una duda... Estoy haciendo esta fuente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

el circuito es el mismo, pero me suje una duda. Como este circuito no tiene un potenciometro para manejar la corriente, siempre voy a trabajar con 2 amperios de corriente, en mi caso??

Por cierto, tengo dos potenciometros de 2K, los tengo que mover a la vez para que se ajuste el voltaje?


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

Con ese circuito no vas a lograr que a la salida te entregue 2A, para eso vas a necesitar un transistor de paso para cada salida de la fuente.
Con los reguladores vas a tener 1A, y no te preocupes que si conectas un circuito que consuma por ej: 500mA solo va a consumir 500mA y no 1A o 2A. Solo va a consumir lo que necesite.
Con respecto a lo de los pote, cada uno ajusta el voltaje de cada salida individualmente. Lo que podes hacer es poner un pote doble para ajustar las tensiones por igual por medio de un solo eje.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 19, 2011)

La corriente depende de lo que le pienses conectar a tu circuito usando la ley de ohm voltaje/resistencia igual los 2A son la corriente maxima que te puede entregar tu transformador y 1A max de los reguladores asi que por eso tranquilo solo intenta no conectar cosas que consuman mas de 1A ah lo de los potenciometros es independiente no ocupas moverlos juntos para variar el voltaje


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

ahhhh valee

"jaimepsantos" no entiendoa que te queires referir con los potenciometros


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

se refiere a que podes ajustar los voltajes individualmente, por ej: 1° ajustas en 12V la rama positiva y despues ajustas en 12V la rama negativa con el otro pote.


----------



## keysoy (Dic 19, 2011)

ahhh valeee! 

Os quiero dar las gracias a vosotros dos, porque sin vuestra ayuda, no tendría tan claro esto. 
Personas como vosotros es lo qeu necesita este foro! 

Un saludo y Muchas Gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 19, 2011)

No por nada para estamos en el foro para apoyarnos suerte con tu montaje  cualquier duda aqui seguiremos


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

Digo lo mismo que jaime ! suerte en el proyecto. Cualquier cosa no dudes en consultarla.


----------

